# Highschool of the Dead



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2010)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> High School of the Dead (?????, Gakuen Mokushiroku?, "Academy Apocalypse") is a manga series written by Daisuke Sato and illustrated by Shouji Sato, published in Fujimi Shobo's Monthly Dragon Age since September 2006. However, the manga has been on hiatus since the end of 2008 until recent news on February 9 2010, confirmed a comeback and has updated with issue 24 in March 2010.[1]  An anime adaptation to the series[2]  is showing now in Japan and is being simulcast in the US.[3]  The manga will be taking another break from May to June and will be returning on July 9th.
> 
> The series follows a group of Japanese high school students caught in the middle of a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> ...



Anyone saw the first episode of this awesome new animé yet?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 8, 2010)

I saw it and I was not disappointed xD. I'm hoping it stays that way (its following the manga nicely, even had that scene with those two 'friends').


----------



## Cermage (Jul 8, 2010)

you missed the other thread 

http://gbatemp.net/t238981-high-school-of-...dead-discussion


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah damn, I scanned through the first 2 pages real quick, but didnt see it.
EDIT: Lol it's even at the first page, well, this topic can be locked then


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> you missed the other thread
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t238981-high-school-of-...dead-discussion


This


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you were like, "Hey, OP already posted a reaction to that, he saw that he made a little mistake, but hey, let's make a useless one word post about it!"


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry I clicked add reply and it took ages to respond Sorry (i never saw your post).


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Sorry I clicked add reply and it took ages to respond Sorry (i never saw your post).


I take back my words then


----------

